# modeling attire



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

is there anything specific you like to wear while modeling? You know, a certain hat, your most comfortable shirt that you don't mind getting paint on?

I've often thought about getting a lab coat or jumpsuit for modeling to kind of put me in the zone. 

Here's one I just found on the Mythbusters Discovery Channel store.

http://store.discovery.com/detail.php?p=105012&v=discovery_shows_mythbusters&pagemax=all

you can order one that's embroidered with "Lab Assistant", "Test Dummy" or get this, "Model Builder"


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm a "come as you are" sort of modeler myself. I do try to wear older pre-paint-bedabbled clothes when spraying. If I think I'm going to have a particularly messy session, I have a cheap denim shop apron for protection.

At IPMS model contests, I proudly wear the "uniform" of my local chapter, the IPMS/Fremont (OH) KitBashers: the red club shirt with black trousers and shoes. When the occasion is appropriate, I'll switch to my Black Swamp Modelers shirt, a heavy gray tee with the 2009 and 2010 SIG transfers ironed on it. In all cases, I top the ensemble off with my Polar Lights ball cap for good luck.

Geez - did I just turn this thread into a fashion show?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - after years of ruining shirts and pants my wife got me a kitchen smock to go over my shirt and it hangs down over my lap to protect the pants. So she's happy now!:thumbsup: 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

A fig leaf and a cheery smile!


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

coat and tails


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I am lucky enough to make a living wearing sweat pants and a tee shirt. Pretty much disposable stuff so if it gets TOO messy and can't be washed anymore, you can just throw it out and get some new ones. It gets pretty hot in Tucson over the summer so I switch to shorts. 

I am single so I do not have to deal with a wife who tells me I look a little "untidy" when I work -- but I see where that COULD be a problem for those of you who have not "dodged the marriage bullet".

IMPORTANT TIP: DON'T WEAR SHORTS WHEN YOU USE SUPERGLUE!!!!!!!

That stuff will rip the hair off your legs when you peel it off --- AND IT HURTS!!!

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Old shirt and jeans, or shorts, usually.

Mark---Thanks for the reminder. I need to replace an old denim apron that I had for years. Recently wore it out and have needed to go by Harbor Freight to get another.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

You know Mages, I never thought of it before, but I should have some sort of a smock/apron. As it is, most of my clothes are "play clothes" and come from Tractor Supply and such, but the errant CA and odd-colored splotches on everything is getting kinda old. Now I know what my wife can get me for Christmas, thanks!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Purpose-clothing is one of those foreign concepts that every now and then I think of implementing (usually at the washing machine when I see superglue on my fave shirt or semi-expensive pants), but never get to. I should try for a smock. Sometime.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I wear a helmet...and sturdy boots. Pants optional.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I often build models wearing only a bow tie!
Mcdee


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I often build models wearing only a bow tie!
> Mcdee


Well that should take care of the sugar plum fairey's that dance in my head


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing but Dolche and Gabanas wherever I go...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

A paint-stained apron that says "Valley Springs Mad Modeler".


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i have a selection of paint and latex splattered clothing i wear for working.

true story: back in the late 80s/early 90s, i had to run an errand to the mall while wearing one of my most brightly splattered outfits. as im walking to the store, i hear a voice, seemingly addressing me "thosnused?" i look around and see a kid sitting on a planter. i say "'scuse me?". he repeats "thosnused?" then my mind translated it: "are those the new used (brand jeans)?" i could only smile and say "no, i did these myself!"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I actually do a lot of work standing and find its less messy. In the past I have had a nice black apron that was great when sitting. I think I got it at a kitchen store... was just plain heavy cotton with a handy pocket.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have one pair of jeans that I wear at home all the time, which is covered with paint, sandpaper dust, glue blobs, etc. When that pair gets to the point of death, I chuck it, start wearing a clean pair of jeans, and buy a brand new pair to replace the one that's about to become the crappy pair.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Only one word........

Speedo.

I've got one in American Flag print.

Oh, and I have Y.M.C.A. playing on a loop in the b.g.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Jeans & tee shirt, safety glasses(perscription), filter mask or respirator, and a long denim apron with a velcro strip along the back of the bottom hem. The velcro attaches to the front of the work bench, so that when I drop a small part it ends up in the pouch formed by the apron instead of getting eaten by the invisible floor monster.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Only one word........
> 
> Speedo.


shudders :freak:



Vardor said:


> the invisible floor monster.












Not so invisible


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

tepes, is that with or without your usual boots on? LMAO!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Vardor said:


> Jeans & tee shirt, safety glasses(perscription), filter mask or respirator, and a long denim apron with a velcro strip along the back of the bottom hem. The velcro attaches to the front of the work bench, so that when I drop a small part it ends up in the pouch formed by the apron instead of getting eaten by the invisible floor monster.


I don't think Neil Armstrong wore this much during the Apollo 11 mission 
Mcdee


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Vardor said:


> Jeans & tee shirt, safety glasses(perscription), filter mask or respirator, and a long denim apron with a velcro strip along the back of the bottom hem. The velcro attaches to the front of the work bench, so that when I drop a small part it ends up in the pouch formed by the apron instead of getting eaten by the invisible floor monster.


You mean your this Guy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OMG he's gonna eat that poor train!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That looks like somewhat like a 2 year old getting fed oatmeal for breakfast! LOL

Personally I don't have anything special to wear but do tend to stay out of the shop when I am wearing my better attire. I have been know to occasionally spill super glue or paint on myself but usually I spill it all over the bench, like yesterday when I tipped the bottle of Plastruct liquid glue over.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Forgot to add - when I'm building and painting sitting in my Den, I wear my new Aurora T-Shirts that I got from Bill (Achtung T Shirt) and that really puts me in the mood!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy said:


> Forgot to add - when I'm building and painting sitting in my Den, I wear my new Aurora T-Shirts that I got from Bill (Achtung T Shirt) and that really puts me in the mood!:thumbsup:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


No way I would take a chance of soiling one of those beauties Chinxy!

Bob K.:hat:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, I also wear the smock over the shirt so I don't get anything on them!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

skinnyonce said:


> You mean your this Guy


Lot less hair, lot more grey, don't eat trains, but the basic idea is right.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

I was reading this thread the other day and looked up in the mirror (I have a mirror above the desk so by looking up and over my left shoulder I can see the tv, long story, but I do like multitasking), and I saw this absolutely torn and beaten up sweatshirt that I was wearing. This prompted me to go out and purchase a new one at the incredible price of $4.99. 

So thanks to this thread I'll look pretty spiffy until I start getting paint and glue all over myself. It's good to have beat up clothes for modeling, but after a while you have to just chuck em. 

Wait a minute--Was the question, "What clothes do you wear for modeling" or "What clothes do you model in" ? 

BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

iriseye said:


> Wait a minute--Was the question, "What clothes do you wear for modeling" or "What clothes do you model in" ?
> 
> BIG DIFFERENCE.


Whoa...glad I read this... Just about posted some pictures ...
(putting away the camera and stilettos)
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Whoa...glad I read this... Just about posted some pictures ...
> (putting away the camera and stilettos)
> Mcdee


Hey McDee, I'm glad you did to! But just think, if you don't wear clothes when modeling how easy the paint would come off. However instant glues could be a big problem depending on where they landed.

Bob K.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...q=levis+commercial+i+wear+no+pants&FORM=VIRE5
the song says it all!!!!:wave: lol


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Mainly shorts and tee-shirt, BUT You need to grab one of these, never lose a dropped part again. 

http://www.micromark.com/PARTS-CATCHING-APRON,8108.html


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm with Vardor and his apron with Velcro. I made one myself and it has saved me many hours of searching for lost parts flying off the sprue. It looks silly but it works. Just remember to pull off the Velcro before getting up to answer the phone. I just about fell over my chair doing that once.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I can imagine the open jar of liquid cement go flying into your project as it falls to the floor shattering into a thousand pieces.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the idea of kitbuilding while naked. At least then if everythin's going wrong I can always look down and have a good laugh... then a good cry....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I like the idea of kitbuilding while naked. At least then if everythin's going wrong I can always look down and have a good laugh... then a good cry....
> 
> Chris.


Cool idea Chris:thumbsup:
Just don't drop your exacto knife :drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

With a brand new #11 blade, thickness of clothing won't make a difference!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I need something that I can also use to keep me warm in the winter. I don't have any old sweatshirts that I want to get paint all over. I do have a space heater that won't catch anything on fire but it doesn't heat the whole garage. The apron thing might work for warm weather, I'll have to check it out. Michael


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I like the idea of kitbuilding while naked. At least then if everythin's going wrong I can always look down and have a good laugh... then a good cry....
> 
> Chris.


Yup, commando-style modeling. If it was good enough for Abe Shikes, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Um, guys, when the instruction sheets say "well ventilated area", that's NOT what they're referring to!
I found that out the hard way! :freak:


----------



## Hydronoob (Nov 18, 2010)

Need some stickers now "MODEL NAKED". I'm afraid I'm too clumsy for that. I'll just stick with my pair of lucky gloves that I've had for over 10 yrs. They're a little dirty but they keep the finger prints off.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

geminibuildups said:


> . . . IMPORTANT TIP: DON'T WEAR SHORTS WHEN YOU USE SUPERGLUE!!!!!!!
> 
> That stuff will rip the hair off your legs when you peel it off --- AND IT HURTS!!!


Unless you regularly shave your legs.


----------

